# FS: Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare (Xbox 360)



## Concept-V (Jun 25, 2009)

For sale is CoD 4: Modern Warfare for Xbox 360. It's in great condition and comes complete with disc, case and booklet.  Disc is almost scratch free. Asking for $35 shipped (U.S. only). Thanks.


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 25, 2009)

$34 shipped.  These games cost $45 plus tax at the gamestores, and that's a used copy that is probably scratched up.


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 29, 2009)

$33 shipped


----------

